# ict major/minor/related not related



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi
I'm trying to apply for 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer
I have total 5 years post qualifying experience as system engineer+network administrator+system administrator.
Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf says for three years degree 
A Bachelor degree must have:
• *33%* ICT content for a 3 year course

and


ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf says 
"In order
for a qualification or employment period to be deemed closely related;
At least *65%* of the ICT units in your qualification must be relevant to the nominated occupation"


Im confused because of that contradiction.. its more or less confusing about ict major/minor/related not related.

BSc general in applied science .. Three years full time degree from Sri Lankan State university. major disciplines were Computer science and physics.. (*50%* computer science, *50%* physics).. 


Kindly help me to get some idea/clue about categories which category im in ? 

(1)ICT major Closely related to the nominated occupation 
(2)ICT major Not Closely related to the nominated occupation 
(3)ICT minor Closely related to the nominated occupation 
(4)ICT minor Not Closely related to the nominated occupation

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

Namai85 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm trying to apply for 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> 
> ...




Let me break this down for you since I went through the same.

BSc computer science will be assessed as major in your case 

Since your experience is in networking they might deduct 4 years experience. If your education is Electronics then only 2 years will be deducted since degree and experience are relevant.

When you choose an occupation, 65% of your roles&responsibilities should be suitable with computer networks profession. Only then ACS assess it as suitable, otherwise they would suggest you another job code.

Hope this helps.




Job Code:261111-ICT Business Analyst ACS:Oct'16 - 10 points 
PTE: 10 points 
Education:15 points 
Age:25 points 
Total points:60
189 EOI with 60 points : 22-Dec'16
190 EOI NSW 60+5 points: 24-Dec'16
Invited: 🤞

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

saikishoreal said:


> BSc computer science will be assessed as major in your case


Hi 
Thanks for share those info... 

Mine goes as BSc general in* Applied Science*, but it has 50% ict ? Still it can be considered as "ICT major Not Closely related to the nominated occupation"?

Experience cut down is ok, I have put 0 marks when i calculate my points by myself.. My concern is if it is not suitable/disqualify etc.. 

Thanking you in advanced


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

Namai85 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for share those info...
> 
> ...




If you mention BSc applied science with Electronics specialisation, you can claim 5 points for experience. 


Job Code:261111-ICT Business Analyst ACS:Oct'16 - 10 points 
PTE: 10 points 
Education:15 points 
Age:25 points 
Total points:60
189 EOI with 60 points : 22-Dec'16
190 EOI NSW 60+5 points: 24-Dec'16
Invited: 🤞

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

saikishoreal said:


> If you mention BSc applied science with Electronics specialisation, you can claim 5 points for experience.


I have not done any electronics at my Applied science degree.. Electronic content=0%

Subjects studied for computer science were 

*(1)Introduction to Computers*
(2)Programming concepts with C
(3)Data structures and algorithms
(4)system analysis and design
(5)web design
(6)Java programming language
*(7)Information Security*
*(8)Database Management system*
(9)Visual Programming
(10)Object Oriented Programming
(11)Computer simulation
*(12)Data communication and networking*
(13)Computer graphics and image processing

They are 50% of the degree program and also ict units which are not much related to system/network engineering/263111, except 1,7,8,12..

so hopefully my degree 
can be considered as "ICT major *Not Closely related* to the nominated occupation" ?


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

Namai85 said:


> I have not done any electronics at my Applied science degree.. Electronic content=0%
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your degree certificate mentions as BSc applied science or just BSc?

If it's just BSc, you can mention specialisation as Computer Science, then your degree will be considered as Major.

In my case, I studied both Electronics and computer Science but mentioned specialisation as CS. 


---------------------------------------
Job Code:261111-ICT Business Analyst ACS:Oct'16 - 10 points 
PTE: 10 points 
Education:15 points 
Age:25 points 
Total points:60
189 EOI with 60 points : 22-Dec'16
190 EOI NSW 60+5 points: 24-Dec'16
Invited: 🤞

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

saikishoreal said:


> Your degree certificate mentions as BSc applied science or just BSc?
> 
> If it's just BSc, you can mention specialisation as Computer Science, then your degree will be considered as Major.


Ceremonial certificate it says Bachelor of science 
but in provisional results it says BSC in applied science and normally we says its sbsc in applied science.. its not a specialised degree but just 3 years degree and each year 50% ict content and half of the degree is ict/computer science. 
Does title matters ?


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

Namai85 said:


> Ceremonial certificate it says Bachelor of science
> but in provisional results it says BSC in applied science and normally we says its sbsc in applied science.. its not a specialised degree but just 3 years degree and each year 50% ict content and half of the degree is ict/computer science.
> Does title matters ?


Title doesn't matter since you would be submitted marks sheets where subjects will be listed. Let's hope they assess your degree as ICT Major.


----------



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

saikishoreal said:


> Title doesn't matter since you would be submitted marks sheets where subjects will be listed. Let's hope they assess your degree as ICT Major.


Thanks mate.. Hopefully that will work!! :hail:I will submit my skills to acs with a month and when i get an update i will update the thread.. so that someone else in the community, (just like me) can be benefitted!!!:hungry:


----------



## smritysriv (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi,

I have somewhat similar query. I am B.tech in Electronics & Communication Engineering and aiming to apply for Software Engineer (261313). I have 6 years of work experience in Software Engineering. 
How will my application be taken - 
1. ICT Major/Minor/Non ICT? 
2. Closely related?
3. Will I need to submit RPL?

Thanks


----------



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

smritysriv said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> B.tech in Electronics & Communication Engineering
> ...


What is the ict involvement in your degree program ? What is the percentage of ICT unts ? 

You should follow this pdf https://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf All the below details are copied from there.. 

*ICT Major Criteria:*
A Diploma, Advanced Diploma or Associate degree must have at least 50% ICT content.
A Diploma, Advanced Diploma or Associate Degree with ICT content less than 50% is assessed as a
Non-ICT qualification.
A Bachelor degree must have:
• 33% ICT content for a 3 year course
• 25% ICT content for a 4 year course
• 20% ICT content for a 5 year course
The ICT content must progress through all years of the program with the final year being at an advanced level.

*ICT Minor Criteria:*
A Bachelor or higher qualification is assessed as a Minor when the ICT content is at least two thirds of the requirements for a major.

*Insufficient ICT Content:*
All qualifications with ICT content less than the requirement for a Minor are assessed as Non-ICT qualifications.

*ANZSCO ICT Content*
In all educational qualifications, 65% of the ICT content must be closely related to the nominated occupation (ANZSCO) to meet the suitability criteria.
Please refer to the ANZSCO Code Information document for detailed descriptions of course units.

*Non ICT Diploma or Higher*
 If your qualification is assessed as AQF Diploma or higher and with insufficient ICT content, you will require 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history, plus a suitable Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) application to meet the suitability criteria.


----------



## smritysriv (Mar 18, 2017)

Namai85 said:


> What is the ict involvement in your degree program ? What is the percentage of ICT unts ?
> 
> You should follow this pdf https://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf All the below details are copied from there..
> 
> ...


Thanks!
Now I have 2 more doubts:
1. How I calculate the ICT content%. I had 13/40 subjects which I can see in the ANZSO codes doc, but the ICT content I had in my 4 year course does not match the occupation code (261313) I am applying for
2. Does these ICT content in my qualification need to be related to the occupation code (261313) I am applying for, to be considered as ICT Major/Minor? Or It should be just ICT content that decides ICT major/Minor qualification. And later accessed if it is related to applied occupation, then granted closely related or NOT?

Thanks


----------



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

smritysriv said:


> Thanks!
> Now I have 2 more doubts:
> 1. How I calculate the ICT content%. I had 13/40 subjects which I can see in the ANZSO codes doc, but the ICT content I had in my 4 year course does not match the occupation code (261313) I am applying for
> 2. Does these ICT content in my qualification need to be related to the occupation code (261313) I am applying for, to be considered as ICT Major/Minor? Or It should be just ICT content that decides ICT major/Minor qualification. And later accessed if it is related to applied occupation, then granted closely related or NOT?
> ...


There are options such as ict minor closely not related.. 

https://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf
you might need more experience then , around 6-7...


----------



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

"1. ACS ASSESSMENT PROCESS
ACS Assessment Process
The ACS ICT skills assessment will assess if your educational qualifications and work experience are at a professional ICT level and closely related to the nominated occupation (ANZSCO) for migration purposes.
Your qualifications are firstly assessed to determine the AQF comparability using Australian national education standards.
After the AQF comparability is established, the course units are assessed to determine the professional ICT content of your qualification. Each unit is assessed to determine if it is considered an ICT professional unit or not.
This assessment outcome will determine if your qualification is a Major, Minor or if the ICT content is Insufficient.
The third element involves assessing the percentage of ICT units that are considered closely related to your nominated occupation as per the ANZSCO Code Information document which is referenced from the Australian Bureau of Statistics, ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations.
After this process of assessing your qualifications is completed, it will determine the amount of relevant work experience you require to meet the suitability criteria."

source https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Namai85 said:


> I have not done any electronics at my Applied science degree.. Electronic content=0%
> 
> Subjects studied for computer science were
> 
> ...


So Finally I got my ACS positive letter Today. :violin: My applied Science degree was evaluated as assessed as an AQF Bachelor Degree with* a minor in computing*.. I have few other qualifications as well . .. yet only mcts was also evaluated.. But they have deducted *total 5 years of my experience*.... 

"Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
Your Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist from Microsoft completed May 2013 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.
Your Bachelor of Science from XXX completed September 2010 has
been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a minor in computing."


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

Namai85 said:


> So Finally I got my ACS positive letter Today. :violin: My applied Science degree was evaluated as assessed as an AQF Bachelor Degree with* a minor in computing*.. I have few other qualifications as well . .. yet only mcts was also evaluated.. But they have deducted *total 5 years of my experience*....
> 
> "Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
> Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> ...


Could you please let me know whether they have considered your experience between your qualification and Microsoft certification (between 2010 to 2013)?

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

ugandar123 said:


> Could you please let me know whether they have considered your experience between your qualification and Microsoft certification (between 2010 to 2013)?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


yes, they have. they started counting experience starting from the end date of the degree program 2010. yet due to the degree content etc they generously deducted 5 years from my experience. !!


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

Namai85 said:


> yes, they have. they started counting experience starting from the end date of the degree program 2010. yet due to the degree content etc they generously deducted 5 years from my experience. !!


Could you please tell me your current experience? Is it from 2010 to Aug 2018?

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Namai85 (Feb 18, 2017)

ugandar123 said:


> Could you please tell me your current experience? Is it from 2010 to Aug 2018?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


2+ ... reaching bearly 3 years next year 2019. Thanks to ACS :clap2:


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

Namai85 said:


> 2+ ... reaching bearly 3 years next year 2019. Thanks to ACS :clap2:


Thank you very much for the information. ACS reduced 6 years of my total experience (13years). I haven't provided my certifications. This time I am planning to include them as well which I have done in between my working period.

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajetiuttam (Sep 30, 2018)

*Point calculation*

Hi, just would like to know if my Bachelor degree is of recognized standard and non-ICT. They deduct 6 years from my experience and calculate remaining for points of experience. I would like to know if they will calculate (Bachelor degree+6 years that were deducted) as relevant Bachelor degree and would I get points for that? Or is that just simply discarded?


----------



## khk0223 (Oct 23, 2018)

*ANZSCO ICT Content*

Q: It seems to me that only 4 out of 13 subjects are closely related to system/network engineering(263111). If you divide 4 by 13, it is 30.8% which is below 65% which is shown on
ANZSCO ICT Content clause of ACS guideline. 
How do you explain this? 
Reason why I am asking is because I have similar subjects structure.
Please help me understand it. 




Namai85 said:


> So Finally I got my ACS positive letter Today. :violin: My applied Science degree was evaluated as assessed as an AQF Bachelor Degree with* a minor in computing*.. I have few other qualifications as well . .. yet only mcts was also evaluated.. But they have deducted *total 5 years of my experience*....
> 
> "Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
> Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> ...


----------



## khk0223 (Oct 23, 2018)

*ANZSCO ICT Content*

Hello, 

I have a question. I graduated with Bachelors of Information Technology degree majoring in Networking and Cybersecurity. 

As my major is Networking and Cybersecurity, I will take Skills Assessment either for Computer Network and Systems Engineer(263111) or for ICT Security Specialist(262112).

While I was reading Skills Assessment Guidelines of ACS, I noticed that there is a clause named ANZSCO ICT Content, which says ‘In all educational qualifications, 65% of the ICT content must be closely related to the nominated occupation(ANZSCO) to meet the suitability criteria’. 

Because I think that subjects of my degree program consist of both Networking and Cybersecurity and weight proportion of Networking subjects and Cybersecurity is about 50:50, I am concerned that I will not be able to satisfy 65% rule mentioned above. 

While reading the articles listed here, I find a case in which 4 out of 13 ICT content subjects were closely related with Network and Systems Engineer and the case got ACS positive letter.

Please advise me.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

khk0223 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question. I graduated with Bachelors of Information Technology degree majoring in Networking and Cybersecurity.
> 
> ...


That's the rule book definition per ACS. If I were you I would submit my skills assesment application and wait for the outcome. Its up to the ACS Assessor to make a recommendation on your application. I think your degree would be assessed as ICT major in Networking since you have a 50:50 split. Just my 2 cents. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## khk0223 (Oct 23, 2018)

nabhilash said:


> That's the rule book definition per ACS. If I were you I would submit my skills assesment application and wait for the outcome. Its up to the ACS Assessor to make a recommendation on your application. I think your degree would be assessed as ICT major in Networking since you have a 50:50 split. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Thank you very much for your adivice

Just let me list the subjects I had at my bachelor degree program.

Network Fundamentals/ Problem Solving and Programming/ Information Technology Fundamentals/ Design Thinking

System Analysis/ Database Fundamentals/ Programming Fundamentals/ IT Project Management

Interface Design, Interaction and Experience/Web Development/Systems Administration/Network Architecture

Systems Design/ Elective/ Network Security/ CCNP Route

Communication and Collaboration/CCNP Swich and Troubleshoot/Cloud, Virtualisation and Storage/ Information Security Management

Data Centre Management/Digital Forensices and Electronic Discovery/ICT Project

Am I qualified for Computer Network and Systems Engineer(263111) or ICT Security Specialist(262112), meeting 65% rule of ANZSCO ICT Content?


----------



## khk0223 (Oct 23, 2018)

nabhilash said:


> That's the rule book definition per ACS. If I were you I would submit my skills assesment application and wait for the outcome. Its up to the ACS Assessor to make a recommendation on your application. I think your degree would be assessed as ICT major in Networking since you have a 50:50 split. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


I think that 65% rule is a subjective rule.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

khk0223 said:


> Thank you very much for your adivice
> 
> Just let me list the subjects I had at my bachelor degree program.
> 
> ...


You're welcome. 
Like I said only you or the ACS assessor can make that assessment. In either case, you have nothing to lose. Both 263111 and 262112 have high chances of getting picked up in 189 rounds, given you have 70 points or above. 

Here is what ACS will do after reviewing your application. If the Assessor thinks that your skills are more aligned to ICT Security Specialist (262112), he/she will email you to prior to writing up the recommendation letter. They are very responsive and usually respond back within 1-2 working days. All the best!


----------



## khk0223 (Oct 23, 2018)

nabhilash said:


> You're welcome.
> Like I said only you or the ACS assessor can make that assessment. In either case, you have nothing to lose. Both 263111 and 262112 have high chances of getting picked up in 189 rounds, given you have 70 points or above.
> 
> Here is what ACS will do after reviewing your application. If the Assessor thinks that your skills are more aligned to ICT Security Specialist (262112), he/she will email you to prior to writing up the recommendation letter. They are very responsive and usually respond back within 1-2 working days. All the best!


Thank you so much for your kind reply. I really appreciate it. 
According to your information, can I apply for both 26311 and 262112 at the same time?


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

khk0223 said:


> Thank you so much for your kind reply. I really appreciate it.
> According to your information, can I apply for both 26311 and 262112 at the same time?


You'll need to select one code from drop down as their UI doesn't allow multiple selections per application. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------

